# Wheel size, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, your moms horoscope



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, your moms horoscope*

In an attempt to make the master list for the archives on all wheels for the corrado. Ill take the task of reading all of the recent "will this fit thread" and compiling some quotes here
Heres the format
Please try to be as complete and accurate as possible using the following format. Please do not reply to other posts in this thread. You may reply more than once if you have or had multiple setups. All other non-technical replys will be deleted to keep it clear.

*Wheel specs: *
Brand, Model, Bolt pattern, diameter, width, offset (not including spacers)
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
Brand, Bolt pattern and thickness or NA
*Tire specs:*
Brand, Model, Size, XL (extra load) if applicable
*Brake specs: *
Calipers, Rotor brand and diameter
*Suspension specs: *
VR+ or G60 non+
Coilovers or Springs and struts (Brand, Model, settings if adjustable)
FWD or AWD
*Body specs: *
VR or G60 fenders
Fenders pulled, rolled or untouched
*Clearance summary:*
Rubs or doesn't rub in front
Rubs or doesn't rub in rear
*One* picture (1200x900 or less) of the above setup desireable, but not required.
Lets start with Dak, cause his wheels are the shiz
==================================================

_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4EVER* »_
*Wheel specs: *
BBS, LM, 5x100, 17", 8.5", 20mm
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
NA
*Tire specs:*
Falken, 452, 225/35/17 XL
*Brake specs: *
Stock OE calipers and rotors
*Suspension specs: *
VR+
KW V3 coilovers, full hard setting on bump, almost max height on preload, and two clicks out on rebound. Custom bump stops.
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR fenders
Fenders untouched
*Clearance summary:*
Doesn't rub in front
Doesn't rub in rear









==================================================


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_Need a picture silly, also please list the info where its easily quoted.









*Wheel specs: *
BBS, LM, 4x100, 17", 7.5", ET 40mm
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
20mm rear spacers (Syncro rear)
*Tire specs:*
Toyo T1-S 205/40-17
*Brake specs: *
Stock OE calipers and rotors
*Suspension specs: *
FK coilovers
Stock G60 control arms
*Body specs: *
VR fenders
Fenders rolled and pulled slightly
*Clearance summary:*
No rubbing EVER, autoX, drag racing, street racing








pics








same height/setup with 15" 205/50-15
still no rubbing


















_Modified by SLC4EVER at 3:42 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (brilliantyellowg60)*

To fill out your info according to the format just quote or copy the following 
*Wheel specs: *
Brand, Model, Bolt pattern, diameter, width, offset (not including spacers)
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
Brand, Bolt pattern and thickness or NA
*Tire specs:*
Brand, Model, Size, XL (extra load) if applicable
*Brake specs: *
Calipers, Rotor brand and diameter
*Suspension specs: *
VR+ or G60 non+
Coilovers or Springs and struts (Brand, Model, settings if adjustable)
FWD or AWD
*Body specs: *
VR or G60 fenders
Fenders pulled, rolled or untouched
*Clearance summary:*
Rubs or doesn't rub in front
Rubs or doesn't rub in rear
*One* picture (1200x900 or less) of the above setup desireable, but not required.


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (NVmyVW)*

Horoscope... ASAP.
*Wheel specs: *
Porsche 968, 5x130
Front: 16x7 et 55
Rear: 16x8 et 52
*Adapter specs:*
H&R (5x130 to 5x100)
Front: 25 mm
Rear: 25 mm
*Tire specs:*
Toyo T1-R
Front: 215/40/16
Rear: 225/40/16
*Brake specs:*
Factory calipers, Ate slotted rotors
*Suspension specs: *
H&R coilovers (FWD)
*Body specs: *
VR6 fenders 
Front: rolled
Rear: untouched
*Clearance summary:*
Front: A-OK
Rear: Rubby dubby











_Modified by tachycardia at 5:21 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
Giovanna, Genoa, 5x100, 18", 8.5", unknown et at this time
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
Custom spacers front and rear
*Tire specs:*
Toyo, T1-S, 225/35/18
*Brake specs: *
Wilwood dynalite Billet calipers, 13x1.25" Wilwood rotors
*Suspension specs: *
VR+
Bilstein PSS9 coilovers, full hard all four corners.
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR fenders
Fenders rolled front and rear
*Clearance summary:*
Doesn't rub in front
Does rub in rear, but only on a big enough bump


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
Brand: BBS RS
Model: 301
Bolt pattern: 5x100
Diameter: 17
Width: 7.5
Offset: 33 (not including spacers)
Wheel specs will change in a couple months
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
Brand: H&R, 5x100, 8mm (rear)

*Tire specs:*
Brand: Falken, ZE512, 205 40 17
*Brake specs: *
Audi TT 312mm fronts, Autotech drilled/slotted rotors (front and rear), Mintex Red Box pads, Neuspeed SS lines
*Suspension specs: *
VR+ 
Coilovers: Weitec GT 
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR fenders
Fenders rolled and pulled slightly in rear, fronts rolled flat 
*Clearance summary:*
Scrubs in the front on full lock
Rear barely rubs, only on full tank and large bump going fast













_Modified by abt cup at 11:58 AM 5-20-2007_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
OZ, F1 Cup, 5x100 & 5x120, 17", 8", 35
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
NA
*Tire specs:*
205/40 mis-matched worn out tires
*Brake specs: *
Custom Wilwood Superlite calipers front and rear, 12" rotors front and rear
*Suspension specs: *
VR+
SACHS Height Adjustable Coilovers 
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR
Fenders untouched
*Clearance summary:*
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear.
*Pics:*
None. Were only on the car for 30minutes before selling them.
*Mom's Horoscope:*
Taurus


_Modified by Krazee at 2:09 AM 1-18-2007_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (Krazee)*

*Wheel specs: *
RS4 Replicas, 5x100 & 5x120, 16" x 7.5" et35
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
NA
*Tire specs:*
205/45/16 Goodyear Fi GS-D3
*Brake specs: *
-Custom Wilwood Superlite calipers front and rear, 12" rotors front and rear
-11.3" DE brakes
*Suspension specs: *
VR+
SACHS Height Adjustable Coilovers 
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR
Fenders untouched
*Clearance summary:*
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear.
*Pics:*
















*Mom's Horoscope:*
Taurus


_Modified by Krazee at 2:09 AM 1-18-2007_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (Krazee)*

*Wheel specs: *
SSR Competition Anthracite, 5x100, 16" x 7.5" et35
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
-3mm front (Corrado)
-10mm front and rear (Passat)
*Tire specs:*
205/45/16 Pirelli P-Zero Nero M+S
*Brake specs: *
-Custom Wilwood Superlite calipers front and rear, 12" rotors front and rear (Corrado)
-RPI Equipped/Wilwood 11.0" Race Brake kit (Passat)
*Suspension specs: *
-VR-Plus, SACHS Coilovers, FWD (Corrado)
-VR6, Neuspeed Sport Suspension, FWD (Passat)
*Body specs: *
-VR, Fenders untouched (Corrado)
-VR6, 3 of 4 fenders rolled for future wheels (Passat)
*Clearance summary:*
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear
*Pics:*
















*Mom's Horoscope:*
Taurus


_Modified by Krazee at 2:13 AM 1-18-2007_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (Krazee)*

*Wheel specs: *
Moda/Radius R6, 5x100, 17" x 7.5" et35
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
None
*Tire specs:*
205/40 Kumho Ecsta 711
*Brake specs: *
Stock 11.0" brakes
*Suspension specs: *
VR+
SACHS Height Adjustable Coilovers 
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR
Fenders untouched
*Clearance summary:*
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear.
*Pics:*








*Mom's Horoscope:*
Taurus


_Modified by Krazee at 2:13 AM 1-18-2007_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (Krazee)*

*Wheel specs: *
OZ Monte Carlo, 5x100, 16x7.5, et30
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
None
*Tire specs:*
205/45 Kumho Ecsta 711
*Brake specs: *
-Stock 11.0" brakes
-11.3" DE brakes (did not clear)
*Suspension specs: *
VR+
SACHS Height Adjustable Coilovers 
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR
Rear fender cut
*Clearance summary:*
-Rubbed rear, even after cutting. Barely cleared stock brakes, did not clear DE brakes.
*Pics:*
No pictures currently online
*Mom's Horoscope:*
Taurus


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (Krazee)*

Wheel specs: 
ADR, Version II, 5 x 100 & 5 x 114, 18", 8F & 9R, 35mm et, 4 mm spacer with stock brakes in rear
Tire specs:
Falken, 225/35/18rears & 215/35/18fronts
Brake specs: 
R32 fronts R32, ECS 12" rears (no spacer needed)
Suspension specs: 
VR+ Patec Holeshot coils
Body specs: 
VR fenders rolled and pulled
Clearance summary:
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (hubbell)*

Wheel specs: 
BBS, RC, 5 x 100, 18", 7.5", 35mm et, no spacers
Tire specs:
Kumho, 215/35/18
Brake specs: 
stock corrado
Suspension specs: 
VR+ Patec Holeshot coils very very low
Body specs: 
VR fenders rolled and pulled
Clearance summary:
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
OZ Superleggera 17x8 et35

*Spacer or adapter specs:*
5mm H&R spacers in rear
*Tire specs:*
BFG G force sports 205/40/17
*Brake specs: *
DE Calipers, TT 12.3 inch rotors
*Suspension specs: *
VR+, H&R ultralow coils FWD VR6 

*Body specs: *
rolled VR fenders

*Clearance summary:*
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset ... (ThaCorradoKid)*

*Wheel specs: *
borbet arietta 17x7 et38

*Spacer or adapter specs:*
none
*Tire specs:*
khumo 205/40/17
*Brake specs: *
oem rotors and pads
*Suspension specs: *
vr6, patec holeshots(height adjustable only) 

*Body specs: *
stock fenders front and rear

*Clearance summary:*
slight rub on the fender liner in the front
doesn't rub in rear


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
forgeline rs 16x8 et 35

*Spacer or adapter specs:*
none
*Tire specs:*
dunlop sp9000 225/40/16
*Brake specs: *
oem rotors and pads
*Suspension specs: *
vr6, nuespeed soft sport/koni yellows
*Body specs: *
stock fenders front and rear

*Clearance summary:*
no rubbing in the front
doesn't rub in rear
(look how high it sat!)


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

Wheel specs:
speedlines 15x6.5 et43
Spacer or adapter specs:
no spacers
Tire specs:
205/50 falken 512
Brake specs:
oem rotos and pads
Suspension specs:
VR+ patec holeshots height adjustable
Body specs:
VR untouched
Clearance summary:
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear










_Modified by purple_rado at 4:40 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## RoninSLC (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (purple_rado)*

























Wheel specs: 
Audi TT Fat Fives
17x7.5 
5x100mm 
32mm offset, 
about 22lbs each
(thanks for wheel info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
Spacer or adapter specs:
none
Tire specs:
Pirelli P-Zero Nero 205 40 17
Brake specs: 
oem rotors and pads
Suspension specs: 
Supersport Cup Kit (has settled some since pics taken) Tucking front wheels

Body specs: 
Rolled Front VR fenders
Untouched rear
Clearance summary:
slight rub on the fender liner in the front at full lock.
doesn't rub in rear



_Modified by RoninSLC at 3:30 PM 1-20-2007_


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (NVmyVW)*









Wheel specs: 
bbs rs 152 5x130 (16x7) 49mm offset 24 with adapters
Spacer or adapter specs:
h&r 5x100 to 5x130 25mm
Tire specs:
dunlop 205/40/16
Brake specs: 
de Calipers, brembo 12.3 Rotor 
Suspension specs: 
VR+
fk coils dampening adjust
FWD
Body specs: 
VR fenders
in the pic fronts are pulled backs are rolled,
you only need rolled fronts 
Clearance summary:
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (bmxrado)*

Wheel specs: 
Artec, MI, 5x100, 17x8 and 17x9
Spacer or adapter specs:
H&R trak spacers, 5mm front 8mm rear
Tire specs:
Kumho ecsta supra 712, 205 45 front and 215 45 rear
Brake specs: 
Willwood dynalite, Brembo slotted 11.3 inch
Suspension specs: 
VR+
h&r Race spings with bilstein struts
FWD 
Body specs: 
VR untouched but not for long
Clearance summary:
doesn't rub in front
Rubs in rear on bumps


----------



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

Wheel specs: 
BBS RX 214 16x7 35mm offset, 4x100
Spacer or adapter specs:
None on front or rear
Tire specs:
Hankook Ventus HR2 205/40/16 H-rated
Brake specs: 
Factory G60 Calipers, cross drilled rotors front and back.
Suspension specs: 
H&R Race Springs, factory rear shocks, Boge (I think) inserts up front.
FWD, Poly Inserts in stock A-arms.
Body specs: 
G60 fenders
Untouched Fenders (front & rear)
Clearance summary:
No rubbing in front or rear
One picture










_Modified by Boosted8v at 2:16 AM 1-21-2007_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
BBS RX 17x7.5" ET42
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
20mm H&R spacer in rear (Syncro suspension)
*Tire specs:*
205/40-17
*Brake specs: *
Stock
*Suspension specs: *
G60 control arms and spindles
*Body specs: *
Stock G60 fenders un-touched
*Clearance summary:*
Rubbed like crazy in the front around turns
Rubbed like crazy in the rear over bumps on the highway


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
Mas Italy, Saggitas, 5x100, 17X8.5, et. 30
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
H&R Trac, 5X100, 5mm
*Tire specs:*
Federal, Forget, 205/40
*Brake specs: *
Stock
*Suspension specs: *
Tokiko 5ways with H&R race drop, full stop
*Body specs: *
VR fenders
Fenders unpulled, 
*Clearance summary:*
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear








[/QUOTE]


_Modified by nidnabd at 5:50 PM 1-22-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

Wheel specs: 
Audi TT, "Fat Fives, 5x100, 17, 7.5, offset= not sure
Spacer or adapter specs:
5mm h&r in the rear
Tire specs:
Yokohama, Parada Spec II'2, 205/40/17
Brake specs: 
Calipers = stock, cross drilled, but stock diameter
Suspension specs: 
VR, Patec Holeshots

Body specs: 
VR 
Fenders rolled 
Clearance summary:
barely ever rubs upfront
sometimes rubs in back
neither are that bad when they do


----------



## KMScorrado (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
Borbet A's, 16x7.5, and 16x9, 5x100 offset of 15 in rear. 20 up front. 
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
5mm spacers up front. 
*Tire specs:*
Yoko 215/40/16 x 4
*Brake specs: *
Stock Brakes (upgraded pads and rotors)
*Suspension specs: *
Wietec Coils
*Body specs: *
VR Fenders untouched
*Clearance summary:*
Lotso rubbing.


----------



## n0ftInc (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, e ... (KMScorrado)*

*Wheel Specs: *
Borbet Type A's 16x7.5 ET20..
*Spacer Specs:*
5mm All 'Round.. 
*Tire Specs:*
Toyo T1-R 195/45/16..
*Brake specs: *
DE 11.3" Fronts..
MK4 Rears..
*Suspension Specs: *
Patec Holeshot Coilovers..
*Body Specs: *
Rolled Fenders..
*Clearance Summary:*
Rear Tire Rubbing..
Front Brake Clearance Issues..
*Manditory Picture:*



_Modified by n0ftInc at 10:59 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
17x8 et40 front, 17x9 et40 rear, 5x130 Artec edition L wheels. final offset of et21 front and rear after 19mm Porsche adaptors. 
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
19mm porsche adaptors front and rear.
*Tire specs:*
Falken 451's, 205-40-17 front, 215-40-17 rear.
*Suspension specs: *
Bilstein PSS coilovers.
*Body specs: *
VR pulled fenders and rear quarters.
*Clearance summary:*
i don't rub, at all.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, ... (Thatcher)*

*Wheel specs: *
BBS301's 16x8 et32 front, 16x9 et28 rear

*Spacer or adapter specs:*
NONE
*Tire specs:*
Falken 451's, 205-40-16 front, 215-40-16 rear.
*Suspension specs: *
H&R coilovers
*Body specs: *
VR stock fenders and rear quarters.
*Clearance summary:*
i don't rub, at all.


----------



## BlueVR (Aug 21, 2000)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, ... (Thatcher)*

*Wheel specs: *
17x8 et22 front, 17x9 et18 rear. 5x100 Schmidt THs 
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
None.
*Tire specs:*
Falken 512 205/40/17 front, 215/40/17 rear
*Suspension specs: *
FK Silver Line Plus X
*Body specs: *
VR fenders and rolled rear quarters.
*Clearance summary:*
Rub ALOT! 










_Modified by BlueVR at 1:10 AM 3-3-2007_


----------



## jesiman (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
SSR Competition 17x7.5 32mm 5x100
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
none
*Tire specs:*
Kumho MX
Yokohama AVS ES100
Bridgestone Potenza RE750
All size 205/40/17
*Brake specs: *
OE Caliper and Rotor
*Suspension specs: *
FK Koenigsport Coils Dropped with about 1/2 inch of threads left up front 1-1.5 rear
Adjusted fully stiff
*Body specs: *
VR Fenders stock
*Clearance summary:*
Rubs when hitting large bumps or making turns at a high rate of speed.
Yokohamas rubbed the worst due to their wider treadwidth.










_Modified by jesiman at 6:11 AM 3-3-2007_


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

Wheel specs: 
ABT A3's 16x7.5 ET35 front ET30 rears 4x100 bolt pattern
Spacer or adapter specs:
15mm spacer fronts only
Tire specs:
205 40 16
Brake specs: 
Stock G60

Suspension specs: 
tokico blues and neuspeeds (unfortunatly for now)

Body specs: 
G60 front fenders 91 G60 rear 1/4 arches (i hear they're narrower than 90's)

Clearance summary:
no rubbing issues front or back (so far)
picture on the car soon to come


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
BBS RC 5x100 17x7.5 ET33
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
H&R 6mm in rear (for looks only)
*Tire specs:*
Pirelli Pzero Nero M&S
*Brake specs: *
Stock enough
*Suspension specs: *
VR+, Bilstein PSSF PSS9R
*Body specs: *
VR Fenders, Slightly rolled all around(made no difference)
*Clearance summary:*
Doesn't rub in front
Some outer rub in rear (would not w/o 6mm spacer)










_Modified by gtimagic at 9:47 AM 3-25-2007_


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, ... (gtimagic)*

*Wheel Specs*
NB Steel Wheels 5x100 16x6.5 ET43 
*Spacers*
H&R 15mm Front / H&R 20mm Rear
(Corrected ET's With Spacers Front 28, Rear 23)
*Tire Specs* 
Toyo T1R's 205/45/16
*Suspension* 
KW Coilovers
*Brake Specs*
Factory DE (11.3) brakes at all 4 corners with Brembo Rotors
*Body Specs* 
Rolled Like A MoFo
*Clearence Summary*
Perfect, minimal rubbing


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, ... (vintage empire)*

*Wheel Specs*
BBS 15x6 ET 35
*Spacers*
NOne
*Tire Specs* 
Falkon Azenis 205/50/15
*Suspension* 
Bilstein PSS9 Coilovers
*Brake Specs*
Factory DE (11.3) brakes at all 4 corners with Brembo Rotors
*Body Specs* 
Stock, unmolested
*Clearence Summary*
Zero rubbing


----------



## BoostINmyEngine (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

16x9 f +R et 19F et 21 R 215/40/16

rear

16x9.5 245/35/16 et 12 more camber than your mom







will be et 2 (old lips)

16x9.5 245/35/16 et -3 (30mm spacer) used for simulation purposes only 

new lips = 16x9.5 et 7 and 16x10 et 8

Wheel specs: 
Schmidt modern line 3-piece
Tire specs:
toyo t1-s on the 16x9"s 215/40/16
toyo t1-r's on the 9.5"s and 10"s 245/35/16
Brake specs: 
AP racing front calipers 12" tt rotors. 
Suspension specs: 
VR+
Fk koni sport coils set to full stiff action
FWD
Body specs: 
VR fenders
pulled front and rear
Clearance summary:
rubs in front
Doesn't rub in rear




_Modified by BoostINmyEngine at 9:18 PM 4-3-2007_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offs ... (BoostINmyEngine)*

i hate you...with all that i can. seriously i fall in love with those wheels every time i see them...oh well
heres mine...not done and will be pulled:
Wheel specs: 
Jline 5SL2 16x8 et21 and 16x9.5 et30+20mm=final et10 5x100
Spacer or adapter specs:
H&R rear spacers 20mm
Tire specs:
Toyo T1-R 195/40 F and 215/40 R
Brake specs: 
stock brakes with brembo xdrilled cad plated rotors
Suspension specs: 
VR H&R stage 1 coilovers
Body specs: 
g60 fenders soon to be pulled
Clearance summary:
dont know if it rubs as of now....will update in the future



























_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 3:23 PM 4-12-2007_


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
BBS, RX II, 5x100, 16x7, offset 35mm
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
H&R 8mm front (5mm requiered to clear DE brakes), 15mm rear (for looks)
*Tire specs:*
BFG, G-Force Sports, 205/45/16
*Brake specs: *
11.3 DE calipers front, stock SLC rear
*Suspension specs: *
VR+ 
H&R sport springs, Bilstein sports (FWD) 
*Body specs: *
VR fenders, untouched
*Clearance summary:*
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear
*One* picture (1200x900 or less) of the above setup:










_Modified by corrado-correr at 7:46 AM 3-21-2008_


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

Just bumping this up because people have been asking about rims and offsets


----------



## diggerbucket (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, ... (twinrado)*

*Wheel specs:*
OZ Futura, 5x100, rear 16x9 ET15, front 16x8 ET27
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
8mm spacers on the front to clear the brakes
*Tire specs:*
215/16/40 Toyo T1-R rear
195/45/45 Toyo T1-R front
*Brake specs:*
Standard 280mm.
*Suspension specs:*
VR6 Koni Coilovers, moderate drop, stiffness set about halfway
*Body specs:*
VR Fenders untouched (for now)
*Clearance summary:*
Doesn't rub at the front
Rear rubs on huge bumps


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, ... (Thatcher)*

Wheel specs:
17x7.5 et49 front, 17x9 et42 rear, 5x130 Kinesis Supercup wheels. final offset of et17 front and et17 rear after 32mm (front) and 25mm (rear) Porsche adaptors.
Spacer or adapter specs:
32mm (front) and 25mm (rear) Porsche adaptors.
Tire specs:
Falken 452's, 205-40-17 front, 215-40-17 rear.
Suspension specs:
Bilstein PSS coilovers.
Body specs:
pulled arches
Clearance summary:
no rubbing


















_Modified by Thatcher at 10:42 AM 5-19-2007_


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

Wheel specs: 
Azev, type A, 16x7.5 et20
Spacer or adapter specs:
5mm spacer for front brake clearance and to even out the back
Tire specs:
Falken 512, 205/40/16
Brake specs: 
stock vr brakes
Suspension specs: 
Fk highsport coils, about halfway down
Body specs: 
untouched vr fenders
Clearance summary:
Rubs on big big bumps in front, hasn't rubbed in rear yet

mandatory pic


----------



## T3 G60 (Nov 20, 2005)

wheel specs:
Shmidt Modernline
16/9 all around et15 in the rear, et 25 in the front
tire specs:
215/40/16 Yokohama all round
brake specs:
stock, going soon with Brembo or wilwood big brake kit
suspension specs:
Koni Fully Adjustable Coilovers
body specs:
proffesionally rolled front and back
clearance summary:
doesn`t rub at all


----------



## JustA1s (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (T3 G60)*

here's mine-
Wheel Specs: ATS Type 10 - 16x7.5 et38
Spacers: Eibach 5mm Front - Eibach 20mm Rear
Tires: Nitto NeoGen 205/40zr16
Brakes: Stock calipers F&R - PowerSlot rotors F&R - Stainless lines
Suspension: Koni Coilovers- set to full stiff - VR6 bushings/bearings front - Poly shock mounts rear - Eurosport F&R stressbars - stock sways
Body mods: Rolled front and rear fenders- front & rear also slightly pulled
Clearance: Doesnt rub front or rear - but...tries to rip off front euro lip daily









crappy pic:


----------



## mubog (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: (JustA1s)*

*Wheel specs:* 
Keskin Kt1 klassikks 16x9 et 15 rear, 16x1.5 et 20 front
*Spacer or adapter specs:* 
no spacer, no adaptors
*Tire specs:* 
Kumho ecsta spt 205/50/16/ front, 215/40/16 rear
*Brake specs: * 
stock
*Suspension specs:* 
patec holeshot coilovers
*Body specs:* 
rolled fenders
*Clearance summary:* 
rubs a good ammount, but most of the road I drive on are in really bad shape, I had to raise it to try and stop some rub, now i think its too high but what ev. rubs like crazy if any ones in the back. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
the only pict I have


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (mubog)*

i want more!!!


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

me too


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

shhhh


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (white lightning)*

*Wheel specs:* Oettinger RE, 17x8, et 35
*Spacer or adapter specs:* None
*Tire specs:* Kumho Ecsta 711 205/40/17
*Brake specs:* Stock
*Suspension specs:* KW Variant 2
*Body specs:* Rolled front fenders
*Clearance summary:* Rubs on bumps, nothing too horrible though








Rear wheel shot:


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Swink)*

*Wheel specs:* Brock B1 16x7.5 ET25 front 16x9 ET15 rear
*Spacer or adapter specs:* None
*Tire specs:* Falken 512s 205/40 front 215/40 rear
*Brake specs:* ECS cross-drilled/slotted rotors and Hawk HPS pads
*Suspension specs:* Bilstein (yellow ones) struts and Neuspeed G60 sport springs
*Body specs:* untouched
*Clearance summary:* No rubbing at all up front, small rubbing issue on the rear, but nothing dangerous (only on medium bumps







)








Soon to buy Koni coilovers and pull the rear fenders a little bit...


----------



## VR6 Rage (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
DZ *** Filtered for repeatedly violating our advertising rules *** DZ1, 5x100, 16x7.5, et 15
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
NA
*Tire specs:*
General Exclaim UHP, 205/45/ZR16
*Brake specs: *
Stock 93 VR6 Powdercoated Gold
*Suspension specs: *
B&G VR6 Coilovers
*Body specs: *
VR fenders
All Fenders Rolled
*Clearance summary:*
Front doesn't rub.
Rear doesn't rub. Although I'm not really that low.









_Modified by VR6 Rage at 8:23 AM 2-6-2008_

_Modified by VR6 Rage at 2:49 PM 4-20-2010_


_Modified by VR6 Rage at 2:51 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4EVER* »_
*Wheel specs: *
BBS, LM, 5x100, 18", 8.5", 25mm
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
NA
*Tire specs:*
Toyo T1-R 235/30/18
*Brake specs: *
Stock OE calipers and rotors
*Suspension specs: *
VR+
KW V3 coilovers, full hard setting on bump, almost max height on preload, and two clicks out on rebound. Custom bump stops.
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR fenders
Fenders untouched
*Clearance summary:*
Doesn't rub in front
Rubs on a big enough bump


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, ... (SLC4EVER)*

awesome thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

The rears are now 8.5 = 20et
The fronts are still 7.5 with an 8mm H&R spacer = 25et










_Modified by abt cup at 11:58 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## msuperbauer (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_*Wheel specs: *
RS4 Replicas, 5x100 & 5x120, 16" x 7.5" et35
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
NA
*Tire specs:*
205/45/16 Goodyear Fi GS-D3
*Brake specs: *
-Custom Wilwood Superlite calipers front and rear, 12" rotors front and rear
-11.3" DE brakes
*Suspension specs: *
VR+
SACHS Height Adjustable Coilovers 
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR
Fenders untouched
*Clearance summary:*
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear.
*Pics:*
















*Mom's Horoscope:*
Taurus

_Modified by Krazee at 2:09 AM 1-18-2007_

More pics please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
Flik wasp black 5x100, front 17 x 7.5/rear 18 x 8
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
N/A
*Tire specs:*
Hankook, front 205/40/17 rear 215/35/18
*Brake specs: *
Stock
*Suspension specs: *
RSD lowering springs 35/35, Bilstein HD shocks.
*Body specs: *
VR fenders untouched
*Clearance summary:*
In front sometimes rub only with the fender wheel
Rear sometimes rub with the fender.
*One* picture (1200x900 or less) of the above setup desireable, but not required.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (isault)*

Wheel specs: 
BBS, RM, 4X100, 15x8, et30 (i think)
Spacer or adapter specs:
NA
Tire specs:
Kumho, 712, 195/45/15
Brake specs: 
Stock with stock diameter zimerman rotors
Suspension specs: 
Koni Coilovers. About 1inch-1-1/2 from the bottom On 3/4 stiff setting
FWD
Body specs: 
G60 fenders
Rear fenders rolled, front stock. Some screws for the inner liner were removed.
Clearance summary:
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear, used to b4 fenders were rolled.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset ... (pennies earned)*

Here's some more pics!!!!


----------



## pennies earned (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset ... (V-TEC this!!!)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif damn I love me a white corrado


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, o ... (brilliantyellowg60)*

Wheel specs: 944 turbo phone dials 16x7et52.3 front
16x8et52.3 rear
Spacer or adapter specs: front: 20mm with a final et of 32.3
rear: 22mm with final et of 30.3
Tire specs: toyo proxes 4 205/40/16 front and rear
brake specs: stock
Suspension specs: patec holeshots
Body specs: front: untouched 
rear: rolled 
Clearance summary: No rubbing at all up front, small rubbing issue on the rear at highway speeds over road seperations http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tuoppi (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, o ... (purple_rado)*

Wheel specs: Cr7 16x9 et15. 
Tires: 215/40-16
Spacers: 5mm.
Brakes: vr6 stock
Suspension: Fk königsport coilovers.
Body: fenders rolled
Summary: no rubbing at all


















_Modified by tuoppi at 1:06 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
BBS RS 131, 5X130, 16X8.5, ET56
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
H&R Adapters, 5x100 ---> 5x130 
25mm (Front), 30mm (Rear) 
Corrected ET's 31 front & 26 rear.
*Tire specs:*
Falken 512's 205/40/16

*Brake specs: *
DE brakes (front & rear)
*Suspension specs: *
VR+ on KW variant 1 coilovers
*Body specs: *
VR w/ rolled fenders front & rear
*Clearance summary:*
Rubs or doesn't rub in front
Rubs or doesn't rub in rear


----------



## fukndubn96 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offse ... (vintage empire)*

Wheel specs: 
dz exculsiv dz1 17x10 17x8.5 et 30 all around
Spacer or adapter specs:
10mm spacers all around
Tire specs:
Falken 512's 205/40/17 235/40/17

Brake specs: 
DE brakes (front & rear)
Suspension specs: 
h&r ultralows
Body specs: 
rear 1/4's pulled 1.5 inches
Clearance summary:
rubs on hairy bumps


----------



## Akita78 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (Krazee)*

Yo bro can you give me the set up for those brakes....that is really nice...I just need to know where to start. Thanks


----------



## Nine2cg60 (May 5, 2001)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (Akita78)*

Bump for some good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm still tryin to decide on 20et or 35et for 16x7.5 wheels...


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (Nine2cg60)*

*Wheel specs: *
BBS, CH, 5x100, 18", 8.5", 30mm
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
NA
*Tire specs:*
Toyo T1R 235/30/18
*Brake specs: *
Stock OE calipers and rotors
*Suspension specs: *
VR+
KW V3 coilovers, full hard setting on bump, almost max height on preload, and two clicks out on rebound. Custom bump stops.
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR fenders
Fenders untouched
*Clearance summary:*
Doesn't rub in front
Doesn't rub in rear


















_Modified by SLC4EVER at 12:53 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (SLC4EVER)*

I dee-mand daytime pics!


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (abt cup)*

moar!!!!


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (Nine2cg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nine2cg60* »_Bump for some good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm still tryin to decide on 20et or 35et for 16x7.5 wheels...

What wheels? 20 will sit flush. 35 can tuck nicely. It depends on brake clearance too though. 35 in the azevs wouldn't clear my brakes


----------



## Nine2cg60 (May 5, 2001)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_
What wheels? 20 will sit flush. 35 can tuck nicely. It depends on brake clearance too though. 35 in the azevs wouldn't clear my brakes

I've decided on 16x8 with 205/40's now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thinkin 35et fronts and 25et for the rears... this would be with my stock fenders and koni coils. Think it'll work?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (SLC4EVER)*

*Wheel specs: *
BBS, CH, 5x100, 17", 8.5", 35mm
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
Rear brake setup spaces out wheels 5-10mm
*Tire specs:*
Hankook Vetus Sport K104 XL 225/35/17
*Brake specs: *
Custom 12" Wilwood Superlites front and rear.
*Suspension specs: *
VR+
Koni coilovers, full soft front, 50% soft rear
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR fenders
Fenders untouched
*Clearance summary:*
Doesn't rub in front
Rubs in rear, will need fender rolling


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (dogger)*

17x7.5 et46 all around
20mm adapters up front, 25mm out back
rolled vr fenders
h&r stage 1 coilovers
















thanks to jayz for the pics


----------



## Emorado (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (paste)*

Wheel specs: 
BBR RS, No RS number, 5X100(not redrilled), 16x7 up front 16x8 in the rear, et40
Spacer or adapter specs:
25mm up front
Tire specs:
Up front 195/40/R16 Goodyear
In the back 195/45R16 Toyo T1R
Brake specs: 
Factory
Suspension specs: 
Air ride
Body specs: 
Fenders rolled all around
Clearance summary:
Doesnt rub in any corner.


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (Krazee)*

*Wheel specs: *
Widened Corrado Steelies 
4X100 15X8 and 15X9
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
NO spacers
Stock et:35mm
Front: ....2" added to lips
Rear: ~13mm
*Tire specs:*
TOYO Proxes TR1
Front: 195/45/15
Rear: 205/45/15
*Brake specs: *
Stock
*Suspension specs: *
G60 Spec.
Patec Coils ~10 threads from bottom front and rear
*Body specs: *
VR fenders
Front and rear rolled via baseball bat








*Clearance summary:*
Zero Rubbing in front, lock to lock
Slight rub in rear only extreme bumps
Most rubbing is between subframe and ground


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (paste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paste* »_does any have 215-45-16 and 205-45-16 on some 16x8.5 and 16x7.5 or anything close. would it rub? I am trying to decide whether to get 45's or 40's. tia

In both cases, it is going to depend on wheel offset. I ran 205/45 on my 16x7.5 et 35 SSR Competitions and no rubbing. However, even a 35offset is not the same on all wheels. The offset measurement is from the wheel's mounting face to its centerline. As such, wheel design determines overall clearances of brakes and fenders. In any event, the general convention is 35offset on all aftermarket wheels for all 5x100 VWs.
I would recommend 225/40 on 16x8.5". 215/45 will of course fit without issue, but you will have a rather tall sidewall.


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (Krazee)*

17X8 et36 all around.
15mm spacers all around.
Falken 512 205/40/17
H&R stageI coilovers
rolled vr fenders



















_Modified by life.love.regret at 3:52 PM 6-5-2008_


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (1.8t rado)*

Wheel specs:
ADR, M-Sports, 5x100, 17x7, 40et
Spacer or adapter specs:
5mm front and back
Tire specs:
Khumo Estca 711's, 
front 205/40/17
rear 215/45/17
Brake specs:
Stock front
MK4 Rears
Suspension specs:
KW coilovers
Body specs:
VR fenders
Clearance summary:
no rubbing




_Modified by GruvenCorrado at 3:28 PM 7-9-2008_


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
bbs rs 322/323
16x8, 16x9 et42/40
5x114.3
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
wheeladaptors.com hubcentric adapters.
20mm thick
*Tire specs:*
195/45 and 215/40 toyo t1r
*Brake specs: *
oem replacments
*Suspension specs: *
fk garbage dumps.
*Body specs: *
fenders sort of hammered a bit in the rear 
*Clearance summary:*
no rubbing in front.
****load of rubbing in rear, but will probably be solved with a proper roll.
Mandatory picktur.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
*Wheel specs: *
BBS, LM, 4x100, 17", 7.5", ET 40mm
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
20mm rear spacers (Syncro rear)
*Tire specs:*
Toyo T1-S 205/40-17
*Brake specs: *
Stock OE calipers and rotors
*Suspension specs: *
FK coilovers
Stock G60 control arms
*Body specs: *
VR fenders
Fenders rolled and pulled slightly
*Clearance summary:*
No rubbing EVER, autoX, drag racing, street racing








pics








same height/setup with 15" 205/50-15
still no rubbing


















same setup with Vmaxx coils, a bit lower now, still no rubbing


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (iwantmyvdub)*

Wheel specs:
Momo Ferrari Engineering
17x7.5
Et 38
5x100 hubcentric
Spacer or adapter specs:
none
Tire specs:
205/40/17
Brake specs: 13.1" R32 brakes with ecs spacer kit
Suspension specs:
bilstien HD with H&R sport springs (peewee 1.5 drop)
Body specs:
VR6 no modifications
Clearance summary:
No rubbing


















_Modified by VR SEX at 10:13 AM 10-29-2009_


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ...*

93 VR
Wheels: Audi TT somethings
17x.7.5
et 32
5x100
Bilstein sports/neuspeed reds (sports?)
NO spacers
205/40/17
REAR rubs occasionally


























_Modified by vdubjim at 2:37 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, ... (vintage empire)*

Wheel specs: 
Borbet A 16x7.5
Tire specs:
215 40 16
Brake specs: 
Stock OE calipers w some crossdrilled jams...
Suspension specs: 
FK coilovers

Body specs: 
g60
Fenders rolled
Clearance summary:
rubs with a heavy passanger on a hard bump. perfect for driving the crap out of the car...and getting dirty....none of that show only crap. 











_Modified by corradokyd at 2:56 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Wheel specs:* 
SSR, Competion, 4x100, 16x7.5, 33et 
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
H&R 10mm
*Tire specs:*
Dunlop SP 205/45
*Brake specs:* 
ECS slotted and cross drilled rotors 11.1"
Mk4 rear alumminum rear calipers

*Suspension specs:* 
G60
H&R Ultra Low
FWD
*Body specs:* 
G60 fenders
untouched
*Clearance summary:*
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

Wheel specs:
borbet type E 5x100 17x8 35et
Spacer or adapter specs:
n/a
Tire specs:
garbage 225/45 too big
Brake specs:
mk3 drivers edition front
Mk4 rear aluminum rear calipers

Suspension specs:
vr6 bilstein pss9 coils
fwd
Body specs:
vr6 fenders
rolled all around
Clearance summary:
very rarely rubs in front
doesn't rub in rear
car sits high tho.. will update w/ correct tires & 1.5in drop


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

Wheel specs: 
BBS RM 0012 15X8 and 15X8.5 BBS ALum. lips
Spacer or adapter specs:
none
Tire specs:
195/45/15 and 205/45/15 Toyo Proxes t1r
Brake specs: 
stock
Suspension specs: 
Patec coils G60 4lug
Body specs: 
fenders rolled front and back
Clearance summary:
doesn't rub in front
rear rubs if you hit bad bumps but doesn't damage tire due to rolled fender. Rubs aLOT on the way to h20i with a full tank, GF, and luggage


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset ... (gabeskillzz05)*

Wheel specs: 
Borbet A, 4x100, 16"x9j, et35 
Spacer or adapter specs:
NA but with 6mm machined off the face of the rear brake discs.








Tire specs:
Toyo T1-R 215/40/16
Brake specs: 
Standard apart from above machining.
Suspension specs: 
G60 fk konigsport coilovers
Body specs: 
VR fenders, with the lip tapped up very slightly at the rear
Clearance summary:
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear








Neil.










_Modified by RILEY UK at 5:10 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset ... (CorradoVR6pr)*

someone please post up a 17*9 OZ Futura on a rado, and tell me how the hell they fit....
i am looking at 17*9 ET40 something, with a 20mm spacer/adapter, so i am worried that these turkeys will rub like like bert and ernie in the tub. 
i believe we figure it to be a 9", et ~23 with adapters on. do dat work? tires are stretched a bit, not crazy tho. 
wheels in question..........


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (SLC4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leebro61* »_*Wheel specs: *
JLine 5SL2's, 5x100, 16", 8"(F) & 8.5 (R)", 20mm (F) and 17.3mm (R)
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
NA
*Tire specs:*
Falken 512s 
front - 205/40
rear - 215/40
*Brake specs: *
Stock OE calipers and rotors
*Suspension specs: *
Bilstein PSS
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR fenders
Fenders untouched
*Clearance summary:*
I haven't spun the coils down yet so I will have to report back when the car sits at the ride height I'm going to run it at.


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (leebro61)*

Wheel specs: 
Borbet Type A's, 16x9 all 4 corners....et15
Spacer or adapter specs:
FK 15mm spacer out back
Tire specs:
195/45/16 toyo proxe t1-r
Brake specs: 
stock
Suspension specs: 
Bilstein Pss9's
Body specs: 
fenders rolled back
Clearance summary:
doesn't rub in front
rear rubs if you hit bad bumps, with driver and passenger and full tank o gas


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (twinrado)*

Might as well join the party....
Wheel specs: 
Brand: BBS RS
Model: Front 262; Rear 263
Bolt pattern: Redrill O Ones
Diameter 17"
width: 8" Front ; 9" Rear
offset: ET35 
Spacer or adapter specs: N/A
Tire specs:
Brand: FALKEN
Model: 512
Size: 205/40/17

Brake specs: Girling 60, 280mm Zimmerman Rotors

Suspension specs: 
VR+ 
Coilovers: FK Dampening Adj Coilovers 
Body specs: VR fenders all 4 corners rolled 
Clearance summary:
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear unless really hard bump. Greatplates and pulled fenders should solve that.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (leebro61)*

*Wheel specs:*
BBS Type RF or Design 5000
16x8
ET +32
*Adapters:*
Rear only, front's are re-drilled to 5x100. Rear adapter is 20 mm, making rear an effective +12 ET.
*Tire specs:*
Toyo Proxes 4
205/40/16
*Brake specs:*
Stock OE calipers and rotors
*Suspension specs:* 
H&R sports with Boge struts
*Body specs:* 
Fenders untouched
*Clearance summary:* 
Don't know yet but looks fine.



































_Modified by still_a_G at 8:51 PM 5-30-2009_


----------



## 093slc (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_Horoscope... ASAP.
*Wheel specs: *
Porsche 968, 5x130
Front: 16x7 et 55
Rear: 16x8 et 52
*Adapter specs:*
H&R (5x130 to 5x100)
Front: 25 mm
Rear: 25 mm
*Tire specs:*
Toyo T1-R
Front: 215/40/16
Rear: 225/40/16
*Brake specs:*
Factory calipers, Ate slotted rotors
*Suspension specs: *
H&R coilovers (FWD)
*Body specs: *
VR6 fenders 
Front: rolled
Rear: untouched
*Clearance summary:*
Front: A-OK
Rear: Rubby dubby








_Modified by tachycardia at 5:21 PM 5-5-2009_

First ghinnipig:
*Wheel specs: *
Porsche 968, 5x130
Front: 16x7 et 55
Rear: 16x8 et 52
*Adapter specs:*
H&R (5x130 to 5x100)
Front: 20 mm
Rear: 25 mm
*Tire specs:*
Front: 205/40/16
Rear: 205/40/16
*Brake specs:*
Factory calipers, Brembo slotted rotors
*Suspension specs: *
H&R coilovers (FWD)
*Body specs: *
VR6 fenders 
Front: rolled (Professional)
Rear: rolled (Professional)
*Clearance summary:*
Front: Perfect
Rear: Perfect
Random newish pic...








Soon to be switched up


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_Leebro, your tires are extra backwards.

I had very little time to test fit them before catching a flight. They will be swapped before the car is back on driving duty... but good catch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corradosalvador (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi!
my russians Corrado:








Wheel specs:
Autec 4x100
Front: 16x7.5 et 35
Rear: 16x7.5 et 35
Tire specs:
Front: 215/45/16
Rear: 215/45/16
Brake specs:
full stock
Suspension specs:
full stock
-60mm around (cutting)
Body specs:
full stock G60
Clearance summary:
Front: Perfect
Rear: Perfect


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)

Wheel specs:
Artec S1 5x112
Front: 16x9 et 50
Rear: 16x9,5 et 44
Adapter specs:
RH (5x112 to 5x100)
Front: 25 mm
Rear: 40 mm
Tire specs:
Nankang sport ns II
Front: 205/40/16
Rear: 205/40/16
Suspension specs:
weitec coilovers 
Body specs:
VR6 fenders
Front: rolled
Rear: rolled
Clearance summary:
Front: ok
Rear: sometimes rubb


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset ... (SLC4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turismo* »_Keep this on top! I wanna see someone rockin some 245/35/17's for a lil inspiration!










_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4EVER* »_If I could find the right combination I would be...some day. 

That day is coming. Just need tires.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Where was that post? ^ 
I have 245/35/17s on the back of the V8, but the pic I have is way below par for this thread


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (wzach)*

Update from last time. 
Wheel specs:
Brand: BBS 
Model: RS Are Ess







RS263 Front 1" lip RS262 Rears 1.5" lip
Bolt pattern: 5x100
Diameter: 17"
Width: 9"
Offset: Front ET35; Rear ET ~22 (not including spacers)
Spacer or adapter specs: NONE

Tire specs:
Brand: Falken
Model: 512, 
Size: 205/40/17
Brake specs:
Calipers: Girling 60's
Rotor brand and diameter: Zimmerman 280mm
Suspension specs:
VR+
Coilovers:
Brand: FK 
Model: Sport Edition Plus
Settings: 6-way adjutable, max firm setting
FWD 
Body specs:
VR Fenders
Fenders: Rolled Fronts Cut and Rolled Rears. 
Clearance summary:
Rubs in front on full lock turns
Rubs in rear with full tank of gas on hard bumps


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, ... (DUBZAK)*

Wheel specs: 
Keskin KT4 New Racers 4x100, 16x7.5 and 16x9, ET 35 and ET15 (not including spacers)
Spacer or adapter specs:
FK 15mm 4x100 wheel spacers (Front)
Tire specs:
Toyo Proxes T-1R 195/40/16 & 205/40/16
Brake specs: 
Stock brakes and calipers
Suspension specs: 
G60
Neuspeed Race Springs on Koni Sport Struts and Shocks (FK AK Coils coming soon) FWD
Body specs: 
G60 fenders (Not rolled)

Clearance summary:
Doesn't rub in front
Doesn't rub in rear


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: 17 x 8, 8.5, 9, 13, **** STFA, Rolling Pulling Fenders, offset, et, suspension, yo ... (NVmyVW)*

*Wheel specs: *
Drag DR-19, 4x100, 17" x 7.5" et 38
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
NEED some
*Tire specs:*
205/40/R17 Khumo AST
*Brake specs: *
OEM
*Suspension specs:* 
Monroe Monro-Matic Plus w/ supersport 60/40 lowering springs, cut one coil in front...
*Body specs: *
untouched, but soon to be rolled
*Clearance summary:*
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

Are these the stock Steel wheels from the Beetlw or Bora? Any part no. please......?





vintage empire said:


> *Wheel Specs*
> NB Steel Wheels 5x100 16x6.5 ET43
> *Spacers*
> H&R 15mm Front / H&R 20mm Rear
> ...


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

16x9 ET unknown
20mm adapters (need to be machined down to 15mm)
no rubbing up front
lots of rubbing in the rear

stock G60 body
Patec coils


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Lots of hammer time


HAHAHA, MC Kyle... :laugh:

Haven't posted mine in here yet, so here goes...

91 G60
17x7.5" BBS RX et42
Yokohama Parada Spec-2 205/40/ZR17
15mm Spacers up front, 25mm 
Rolled fenders
Bilstein PSS coils
Mom, Gemini :laugh:


----------



## 6vdubbin9 (Apr 18, 2004)

Wheel specs:
Schmidt Moderlines 16x7.5 et25 & 16x9 et15

Spacer or adapter specs:
20mm up front.

Tire specs:
Falcons 195 40 16 215 35 16

Brake specs:
All stock

Suspension specs:
Vr6
B&G..low..stiff..

Body specs:
VR fenders
Fenders pulled & rolled

Clearance summary:
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear

One picture









and..

Wheel specs:
Keskin KT1 16x9 et15

Spacer or adapter specs:
None

Tire specs:
Proxies 215 40 16

Brake specs:
All stock

Suspension specs:
Vr6
B&G..low..stiff..

Body specs:
VR fenders
Fenders pulled & rolled

Clearance summary:
Rubs rub in front over hard bumps or if wheel is cut
Rubs in rear

One Picture:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Wheel specs: 
BBS RS 301, 5x100, 17x7.5 ET 33, 17x8 ET 26.5 

Spacer or adapter specs: 
None 

Tire specs: 
Toyo T1R 205/40/17 

Brake specs: 
Stock VR brakes 

Suspension specs: 
VR+ 
Bilstein Pss9 Coilovers 
FWD 

Body specs: 
VR Fenders, untouched 

Clearance summary: 
No rubbage (Pss9's don't go low enough to rub) 

One picture


----------



## energizer_g60 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Wheel specs: *
Keskin Kt1 16x9 Et 25 front, Et 15 back
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
No

*Tire specs:*
Falken, 452, 215/35/16

*Brake specs: *
Stock g60

*Suspension specs: *
G60, FK coilovers

*Body specs: *
g60 fenders
Fenders untouched

*Clearance summary:*
Doesn't rub in front
Doesn't rub in rear


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

As of right now........

Pulled and rolled VR fenders
A.R.E 398's (that are getting filled and REdrilled right now)
9.5 wide all the way around
ET 35
Not sure on tires yet

as she sits now










Rear is going to be widebody so i still have to figure those numbers out


----------



## redrocket18 (Nov 5, 2009)

Wheel specs:
Keskin KT1, 5x100, 16/7.5 16/9, ET20 

Spacer or adapter specs:
NA

Tire specs:
yokahama, s-drive, 195/40/16, 215/40/16


Suspension specs:
Coilovers (Rokkor 3in front 1in rear)
FWD

Body specs:
G60
Fenders rolled 

Clearance summary:
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

*90 G60 Stock Susp & fenders*

Wheel specs: Zender "Authentic" 17x8.5 et 35 
No spacer or adapters 
4 lug to 5 x 100 lug conversion
Girling "G60" calpers w/ Zimmerman x-drilled rotors (drilled out to 5x100) w/ ABS intact

Tire specs: Falken FK 452 225/35/17 Z rated (outside diam. 23.2") UTQG 300 @ 20lbs
$88 ea 10-2010 now priced $163.00

Tire specs: Falken FK 452 225/35/18 Z rated (outside diam. 24.2") UTQG 300 @ 22lbs
Approx $175 ea. Not running the 18's "Authentic" rims/tires right now. Suspension specs: Koni Yellow struts, HÖR Technologie lowering springs.

Body specs: G60 w/ rear inner fender lip ground at 10:00 (2" strip removed)
Fenders rolled 

Clearance summary:
Rubs on front drivers side (inside tire edge to body) with full left turn. Pass side does not rub
Doesn't rub in rear. I've gotta get this thing detailed!

This is the only pic that wasn't wiped off the servers of a host company called Tempino.


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

Wheel specs:
BBS F1 Edition LM's 17 x7 ET 23 (faces mounted to the _inside_ of the barrel)

Spacer or adapter specs:
NA

Tire specs:
Yokohama S Drive 195/40/17

Brake specs:
DE brakes (front & rear)

Suspension specs:
Vr6
KW V1's

Body specs:
VR fenders
Fenders rolled

Clearance summary:
doesn't rub in front
Rub's in rear


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Wheel specs: *
Miro STP-1
5x100
16x9 25mm offset

*Spacer or adapter specs:
*No spacers

*Tire specs:*
Falken Ziex ZE512
205/40

*Brake specs:* 
Stock SLC

*Suspension specs:* 
DTS Coilovers non adjustable dampening

*Body specs:* 
Rolled front fenders
Need to roll rears so that the rear doesn't sit so high like they do in the pictures.

*Clearance summary:*
No rub issue, no clearance issue. Direct bolt on. Once I roll the fenders i'll be able to close any wheel gaps. :thumbup:


----------



## hatemenow (May 16, 2007)

18x8 et 56
20mm adapters 
pulled fenders 
fk adj suspn
final et is 36mm :thumbup:

no rubbing 
rubbed alittle when I had 18x8.5 30et


----------



## ballski (Jun 13, 2006)

Wheel specs:
Mercedes 16x7.5" et 51 all four
Adapter specs:
Motorsport-Tech - 30 Front & 34 Rear

*FINAL ET: 21 Front / 17 Rear*

Tire specs:
Yokohama S-drive 195-40-16

Brake specs:
stock g60

Suspension specs:
Koni Coilovers w/ room to lower

Body specs:
G60 rolled fenders


Clearance summary:
doesn't rub in front or rear




















And thanks to you guys for the reference :thumbup:


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Wheel specs:*
BBS LM 5x114
Front: 17x8 ET45 LM068
Rear: 17x9 ET42 LM069

*Spacer or adapter specs:*
Adaptec Speedware by Fifteen52, Design I, 5x100 to 5x114
Front: 20mm adapter, final ET 25
Rear: 15mm adapter, final ET 27

*Tire specs:*
Falken FK 452, 205/40R17XL 84Z BSW (same front and rear)

*Brake specs:*
Front: DE calipers w/ 11.3 cross drilled zimmerman rotors
Rear: MK4 aluminum calipers on stock SLC carriers w/ 9.4 cross drilled zimmerman rotors

*Suspension specs:*
VR+ HD front upper suspension bushing and polly rear upper bushings
KW ST Coilovers 3/4 down front, 1/2 down rear
FWD 

*Body specs:*
VR
Front: Fender liners removed and fender lips rolled
Rear: leading edge of inner fender trimmed and fender lips rolled

*Clearance summary:*
Doesn't rub in front
Doesn't rub in rear


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

7,5x16'' et25 with 15mm rear spacers so final et10 on slightly pulled G60 fenders... 

Rears sits flush: 









7,5x16'' et25 with 8mm front spacers so final et17 on slightly pulled G60 fenders... 

Fronts tuck a bit (unfortunately I don't have a better pic of the fronts ): 










New wheels are 8,5x16'' et32 
They are 5x100 tho so I need adapters...Really can't decide what size to get and what offset to aim for to keep the flush look (dont want poke in any case). Plus obviously since I'm 4x100 and the new wheels are 5x100 I can't try them on and measure to see  

I've seen this: http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp but it somehow confuses me more... 

^^Using the above, with the options of 15mm or 20mm adapters the inner clearance is affected with options of 13mm to 23mm (less inner clearance) and the "poke" is affected with options of +3mm to +13mm (more poke)  

Current tyres are 195/40 Toyos Proxes T1-Rs... 
The car is lowered on coilovers and with the current setup less than an 1'' wheel gap... 


*Help? *


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Sold my 301s  but here's the new setup 

Wheel specs: 
Speedline Mistral, 17x7.5 ET35, 5x112 

Spacer or adapter specs: 
15mm front and 20mm rear adapters 

Final offsets: 
ET20 front, ET15 rear 

Tire specs: 
Toyo T1R 205/40/17 

Brake specs: 
Stock VR brakes 

Suspension specs: 
VR+ 
Bilstein Pss9 Coilovers 
FWD 

Body specs: 
VR Fenders, untouched 

Clearance summary: 
Driver rear rubs on big bumps with my fat ass in the car 

A couple quick pics:


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

*Wheel specs:*
RH ZW2 17x8.5-et60

*Spacer or adapter specs:*
FK 5x112 -> 5x100 F:30mm R:35mm

*Tire specs:*
Nankang NS-2 205/40

*Brake specs:*
Original 280/228

*Suspension specs:*
Raceland Coilovers

*Body specs:*
Fenders rolled

*Clearance summary:*
Rubs on really nasty bumps..










_EDIT: The car is lower now and on some other et but doesnt have any pictures..._


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Wheel specs:* 
Work, VS-XX, 5x100, 18"x 8.5", et31mm

*Spacer or adapter specs:*
NA

*Tire specs:*
Toyo T1R 235/30/18

*Brake specs:* 
Stock OE calipers and rotors

*Suspension specs:* 
VR+
KW V3 coilovers, full hard setting on bump, almost max height on preload, and two clicks out on rebound. Custom bump stops.
FWD

*Body specs:* 
VR fenders
Fenders untouched

*Clearance summary:*
Doesn't rub in front except very slight on big scary Interstate 5 bumps doing 70+mph
Doesn't rub in rear except very slight on big scary Interstate 5 bumps doing 70+mph


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

*Wheel specs:* 
Schmidt TH-lines 
17x8 front Et22 
17x9 ET 18 Rear 

*Spacer or adapter specs:* 
None 

*Tire specs:* 
Falken 512s, 205/40r17 all around 

I ran 215/40 in rear and they rubbed. Recently switched to 205 
* 
Brake specs:* 
Stock OE calipers with slotted and drilled rotors 
* 
Suspension specs:* 

KW V2 coilovers, Lowered but still tons of thread 


Body specs: 
VR front fenders rolled 
Rear Fenders rolled --they need work due to PO running a cup kit and killing the rear fenders 

Clearance summary: 
Doesn't rub in front exception big scary bumps 
Doesn't rub in rear -make sure u run 205 not 215:laugh: 

only pic with 215 rears:banghead: 









205s all around


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

16x7.5 azev type c 
205/40/16 falken 512 
ET30 all around (no spacers,no fender work,no bul****) 
coilovers


----------



## Dennis-Mash (Jan 8, 2011)

Wheel specs:
Porsche, 996 Carerra 2, 5x130, 17 inch, 7 en 9 inch, ET 50 at the front en 55 at the back.

Spacer or adapter specs:
FK 5x100 -> 5x130, 15mm at the front and 35mm at the back.

Tire specs:
Continental Sportcontact 3, 195/40/17 at the front and 205/40/17 at the back.

Brake specs:
Original

Suspension specs:
Weitec Hicon GT Coilovers

Body specs:
VR6 fenders and original.

Clearance summary:
Only rubs in the back when i'm driving with 3 of 4 persons in the car.


----------



## SebaVR6 (Oct 25, 2010)

*Wheel specs:*
BBS RS 5x120
Front 8x16 ET 23
Rear 8x16 ET 21

*Spacer or adapter specs:*
Adapters 5x120 to 5x100 17mm

*Tire specs:*
Dunlop SP9000 195/40ZR16

*Brake specs:*
Stock VR6

*Suspension specs:*
KW V1 Coilovers

*Body specs:*
Stock VR6

*Clearance summary:*
Rubs in front
Rubs in rear


----------



## BlueS14 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wheel specs:
OEM VW Longbeaches 17x7 +38 F&R

Spacer or adapter specs:
None

Tire specs:
Yoko S drives, 195/40r17

Brake specs:
Stock SLC

Suspension specs:
Drop springs(dont know brand)

Body specs:
VR fenders, untouched

Clearance summary: Never Rubs...not even on bumps
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear
Not Flush at all

One picture (1200x900 or less) of the above setup:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

RedYellowWhite said:


> That's because the general consensus is that 15''s are difficult to pull off on a Corrado, "stance" wise...


I definitely have to agree with this, especially when on a time and money constrained budget. Here's my attempt that I put together a couple weeks before h20 last September:

Wheel specs: 
BBS RS 298, redrilled from 5x114.3 to 5x100, 15x7 ~ET26, 15x7.5 ~ET19

Spacer or adapter specs:
20mm spacer up front to clear VR brakes - Final ET6
8mm spacers in the rear - Final ET11

Tire specs:
195/50/15 all around (balloons ride awesome!)

Brake specs: 
Stock VR brakes

Suspension specs: 
VR+ 
Bilstein Pss9 Coilovers
FWD

Body specs: 
VR Fenders, untouched

Clearance summary:
No rubbing whatsoever (PSS9 = monster truck status)

A couple pictures:


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Wheel specs:* 
CCW Classics, double staggered..
16x9 all around
et15, et25
2.5" front lips, 3" rear lips

*Spacer or adapter specs:*
No Spacers or Adapters

*Tire specs:*
Yokohama S-Drives 195/40/16

*Brake specs: *
Stock OE calipers and rotors

*Suspension specs: *
VR+
FK Konigsport Coilovers, height and dampening adjustable, HD strut bushings, fronts are almost all the way down, rears are all the way down, with custom snap-on bump stops
Front camber = 2*
Rear camber = 4*
*(pics are older snapshots, front camber was 4* in the pic) it is now 2**

*Body specs:* 
VR fenders
fronts are slightly rolled, rears are ground down like crazy.

*Clearance summary:*
Front doesnt rub unless i hit a hard dip.
Rears also dont rub unless i hit a hard dip.


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

*Wheel specs: *
Compomotive, MO1776, 5x100, 17", 7.5", ET38
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
No Spacers
*Tire specs:*
Sumitomo, HTR-Z, 205/40/17
*Brake specs: *
Stock VR6
*Suspension specs: *
VR+
B&G RS2, Damping 8F, 6R, Maybe half way down. 
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR fenders
Fenders Untouched
*Clearance summary:*
No rubbing under normal conditions... will rub on a BIG bump
Never rubs in rear


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

Golfatron3 said:


> ^ You forgot the mandatory picture !


----------



## CorradoLook'N21 (Sep 30, 2009)

16x9/5x100 with 205/40/16's ET25

Stock VR fenders and brakes. ST Coilovers, about in the middle threads.

5mm spacers on back, and ground down about 3mm off carriers to clear front breaks.

Final ET20 rear, ET25 front.

No rubbing what so ever.


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

car: 93 vr6 

suspension: Jom coilover 

fenders: stock (not rolled or pulled) 

wheels 16x7.5 - 8" staggered bbs rs et45 

corrected et's with adapters size: front adapter 15mm rear 20mm final et: front 30 rear 25 

tires falken 512's 205/40/16 

clearance: tires do not rub , could space out 10mm more all around. 

im low enough that my front stock na lip rubs the pavement out of my driveway and my oil pan hits the floor when I bounce off a bump (rare occasion) 


























video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0P7acocOl0


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

ABT A23 
17 x 7.5 ET 30 
205 40R 17 
Solo Werks Coil Overs 

Wish I had everything mounted to post pics but wheels are in rehab :laugh:


----------



## BlueS14 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wheel specs: 
DP Motorsport AMP 3pc 17x7 +52 all 4

Spacer or adapter specs:
Adaptec 17mm f 15mm rear adapter to 5x114.3
(Would eventually like to go 20mm F and 25mm Rear)

Tire specs:
Falken 512 205/40/17

Brake specs: 
Stock VR6

Suspension specs: 
VR+
Coilovers or Springs and struts (Brand, Model, settings if adjustable)
KYB GR2 with B&G 1.6 drop

Body specs: 
VR 
Fenders untouched

Clearance summary:
doesn't rub in front
doesn't rub in rear
Planning next rear to go with wider apdapter all 4 next rear


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

16x9 et15 Borbet type A 

No adapters or spacers.

Falken 512 205/45/r16

Stock G60 brakes front, mk4 aluminium calipers rear

G60 narrow track, Rokkor coils (lol)

Front fenders g60, rolled rears

Rubs in front on moderate bumps, doesn't rub in rear

Going to try and get vr front fenders.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Wheel specs: *
Compomotive MO1681, 16x8, et 35

*Spacer or adapter specs:*
Rear brakes space rear wheels out 10mm per side
*Tire specs:*
215/45 - 16 Kumoh Ecsta XS
*Brake specs: *
-Custom Wilwood Superlite calipers front and rear, 12" rotors front and rear

*Suspension specs: *
VR+
KONI Dampening Adjustable Coilovers
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR
Fenders untouched
*Clearance summary:*
doesn't rub in front
Rubs in rear over big dips at highway speeds
*Pics:*


*Mom's Horoscope:*
Taurus


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

16x8-9 final et's 15 rear - 25 front
tire 205/40


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Cleaned this thread up to make it easier to find the specs. Deleted all of 124 non-technical posts. 

Except this one. 

I also finally added it to the sticky at the top of the forum.


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Wheel specs:* 
BBS, Rs, 5x100, 16"x8", et27

*Spacer or adapter specs:*
15mm on all 4

*Tire specs:*
Falken 205/40/16

*Brake specs:* 
Stock OE calipers, shaved carriers and rotors in front mk4 rear calipers and ate slotted rottors in rear

*Suspension specs:* 
VR+
Koni Coilovers
FWD

*Body specs:* 
VR fenders
Fenders untouched for now but I plan on rolling front and rear to go a lil lower

*Clearance summary:*
Doesn't rub in front 
Doesn't rub in rear except over dips in the road. 










*Mom's Horoscope*
Scorpio


----------



## 'Hassan' (May 27, 2002)

*Wheel specs:*
BBS RS003 16x7 et25, 16x7.5 et15

*Spacer or adapter specs:*
None

*Tire specs:*
BF Goodrich g-Force T/A KDW 205/40-16

*Brake specs:*
Stock 

*Suspension specs:*
Weitec GT 60/40
Adjustable rear / Mid-setting

*Body specs:*
Fenders rolled

*Clearance summary:*
Doesn't rub in front
Rubs ever so slightly in rear with backseat passenger(s) + big dips 

*Mom:*
Leo


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

*Help Choosing Schmidt Wheel & Tire Sizing*

Hey Everyone, 

I'm looking to buy 3pc Schmidt Modern Lines from Tuner Shop. What has worked well for others? 
5x100 Rim 8.0 x 16 All around 
*or* 
5x100 Rim 8.0 x 16 FRONT ____ 5x100 Rim 8.5 x 16 REAR 

- NOT looking to pull/roll fenders. 
- Looking for flush or minimal poke. 
- Any advice on wheel sizes and ET? 
- Any advise on tire sizes (205/215) 
* 
PLEASE NOTE: I'm running Koni Coilovers 
* 

Dan


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

D_Kraus_Dirtbiker said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to buy 3pc Schmidt Modern Lines from Tuner Shop. What has worked well for others?
> 5x100 Rim 8.0 x 16 All around
> ...


 You can fit 9's without pulling. just need a roll.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*TOP*

*Wheel specs: *
Compomotive MO1681, 16x8, et 35

*Spacer or adapter specs:*
none
*Tire specs:*
215/45 - 16 Kumho Ecsta XS
*Brake specs: *
-12.3" front brakes, 11" rear brakes

*Suspension specs: *
VR+
Neuspeed Race Springs, Bilstein Dampers
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR
Front fenders rolled, rears stock
*Clearance summary:*
doesn't rub in front
Rubs in rear on dips at highway speeds


*BOTTOM*

*Wheel specs: *
Compomotive MO1681, 16x8, et 35

*Spacer or adapter specs:*
none
*Tire specs:*
215/45 - 16 Kumho Ecsta XS
*Brake specs: *
-12.3" front brakes, 11" rear brakes

*Suspension specs: *
VR+
KONI Sport Springs, Bilstein Dampers
FWD
*Body specs: *
VR
Front fenders rolled, rears stock
*Clearance summary:*
doesn't rub in front
Rubs in rear over big highway dips at 60mph+ speeds


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Maybe someone else will find this useful.
*Interactive Wheel Sizing Simulator *


----------



## 90radorotrex (Nov 19, 2001)

I am currently rebuilding a set of 3 piece rims and trying to determine how much my rim can go past the outside of my fenders without rubbing. I have rolled and pulled all four fenders. My current set up I want to run I have measured that the outside of the rim will protrude past the front and rear fenders by 3/4".

Rim specs will be
Front 17x8-1/2" et 14
Rear 17x8-1/2" et 1
Planning to run 215-40's all around


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

That's the size tire I want as well. The pros have recommended 8.0" (or 8.5" rim if you want the stretched look for some pointless reason). Ideal ET is 35.. with a rear fender roll


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

90radorotrex said:


> I am currently rebuilding a set of 3 piece rims and trying to determine how much my rim can go past the outside of my fenders without rubbing. I have rolled and pulled all four fenders. My current set up I want to run I have measured that the outside of the rim will protrude past the front and rear fenders by 3/4".
> 
> Rim specs will be
> Front 17x8-1/2" et 14
> ...



I don't know how much poke has to do with rubbing vs tire size and how low you are!

et1 is going to be a lot of poke. I am running 17x9 et 15 on pulled and rolled fenders and I have about 15 to 20mm poke. So poke will be close to mine if you do the math.

oh yeah I am also running 215 x 40 on the 9 and have a 1 finger gap. It rubs on bumps, potholes at 30+ MPH


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

90radorotrex said:


> i am currently rebuilding a set of 3 piece rims and trying to determine how much my rim can go past the outside of my fenders without rubbing. I have rolled and pulled all four fenders. My current set up i want to run i have measured that the outside of the rim will protrude past the front and rear fenders by 3/4".
> 
> Rim specs will be
> front 17x8-1/2" et 14
> ...


lolol rub rub rub rub.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

TheBurninator said:


> lolol rub rub rub rub.


Thats beyond rub.....i think u should remeasure and do a tiny bit more research and thinking


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Wheel specs: *
BBS, RX II, 5x100, 16x7, offset 35mm

*Spacer or adapter specs:*
H&R 15mm front, 15mm rear 

*Tire specs:*
BFG, G-Force Sports, 205/45/16

*Suspension:* 
KW V1 Coilovers

*Brake Specs:*
Factory DE (11.3) brakes at all 4 corners with ECS slotted Rotors

*Body Specs: *
"Rolled Like A MoFo"

*Clearence Summary:*
Perfect


ReliableSummerWheelsSLC by rrotsaert, on Flickr


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

Subscribed


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Audi TT Fat Fives

205/40/17

OE Brakes

VR+
Koni adj. 
Neuspeed Race Springs 1.5 Drop

Vr Fenders
Rear rolled

Does not rub
(before rears were rolled drivers side back only would rub on big bumps)


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

Wheel specs: 
Schmidt modernline 1-piece, 16x9 4x100, et25 front and et15 rear

Spacer or adapter specs:
No spacers

Tire specs:
Falken 512, 205/40/r16

Suspension: 
FK silver line plus dampening and height adjustable coilovers

Brake Specs:
Factory G60 brakes, oem rotors all corners

Body Specs: 
Untouched G60 fenders

Clearence Summary:
Perfect, no rubbing

Front angle:









Rears:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

bump this back from the dead.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Need help. Trying to determine what offset and size I can fit on my 90 corrado. Car is getting ready to brake 500+ whp. Need to try and keep as much traction as I can. I must run 17" my brembo big brakes wont clear anything smaller. I will be putting drag radials on. And I will raise the front coils up to fit some poke of 9 or 10. Im not the best with offsets and fitment. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

*Wheel specs: BBS RSS*
(RS321)Fronts= 17x9 ----Backspace of 6/14 + I run a 5mm spacer to clear coils/brakes= total BS of 6= ET 25

(Rs 329)Backs = 17x9 ---Backspace of 5.75= ET of 19 
*
Spacer or adapter specs:*
5mm in the front

*Tire specs:*
Falken 452s, 205/40r17 all around

I ran 215/40 in rear and they rubbed. Recently switched to 205

*Brake specs:*
Stock OE calipers with slotted and drilled rotors/ freshley painted calipers

*Suspension specs:*
KW V2 coilovers, Lowered but still tons of thread


*Body specs:*
VR front fenders rolled
Rear Fenders rolled --they need work due to PO running a cup kit and killing the rear fenders

Clearance summary:
Doesn't rub in front and hardly rubs in the back with the exception big scary bumps


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

bump from the dead!

Wheel specs:
Zauber Monoblocks
Front 17x8 ET 45
Rear 17x9 ET 45

Spacer or adapter specs:
Adapters 5x114 to 5x100 32mm front and 35mm rear

Camber
-1.5 front
-4 rear (camber shims)

Final ET: 13 Front
10 Rear

Tire specs:
Falken 912 205/40/17 Front
205/45/17 Rear

Brake specs:
Stock VR6

Suspension specs:
FK Streets

Body specs:
Pulled and Rolled Fenders all around

Clearance summary:
Rubs in rear on big dips. Coils with adjustable dampening should solve that


----------



## cyrus88 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I'll play along. I've actually been trolling this thread for a couple years and I think I'm ready to make a contribution. 


Wheel Specs:
H.R.E. Custom 525- 526
16x8 et42 front
16x9 et50 rear

Spacer or adapter specs:
5X100 to 5X130 20mm adapters all around 

Tire Specs:
Falken 512's all around 

Brake Specs:
Stock OE Calipers with blanks in the front and cross drilled in the rear

Suspension:
B&G RS II's
Lowered but still have some threads

Body Specs:
G60 fenders rolled front and rear

Clearance Summary:
Doesn't rub in the front, some minor rubbing in rear over big bumps


Picture time:





































































































The Usuals

Instagram: usual_primetime88


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

First picture is Gorgeous. ^^^^


----------



## picasso93 (Jun 24, 2009)

keep this thread alive!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Love your cosmic green rado 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

ill play today.....Arches pulled and rolled something feirce, Wheels are Volk GR-C, Et is 40 something. I ROCK NO SUSPENSION. Thats how hard I am! (probably gonna bag it tho). and my mom is dead!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:









20mm and 35mm respectivaly


----------



## Alexx_slc (Sep 15, 2013)

Contributing to an ongoing helpful thread.. 

Wheel specs:
Bbs e75 5x130
Fronts - 15x8.5 et25
Rears - 15x9.5 et40

Adapters/spacers:
5x130 - 5x100 adapters
Fronts - 15mm + 5mm spacer to clear brakes. 
Final et:5
Rears - 22mm
Final et:15

Tires specs:
195/45r15 all around 

Break specs: 
Factory vr calipers, slotted rotors 

Suspension: 
Air ride

Body specs:
Rolled Vr fenders 

Clearance summary:
No rub unless riding extra low 

Pics:











...possibly going to pull fenders to fit better and or a small amount of negative rear camber


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Alexx_slc said:


> Contributing to an ongoing helpful thread..
> 
> Wheel specs:
> Bbs e75 5x130
> ...




Sitting purdy!!!!! lets talk air ride.....Im gonna msg u


----------



## dsvictorious (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for starting this thread!!


----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

Looking to run CCW lm5t's 16X8.5 all around et27 with a 205/40/16. 

Running drivers edition calipers up front with 11.3" rotors. Stock vr6 fenders.

How am I looking for brake clearance?


----------



## br0d (Mar 1, 2014)

SO MANY OPTIONS 
Zauber Monoblocks, Schmidt Modernlines, BBS RS all look so good no matter how many times I see them.


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

I'll play along. I've been running these wheels on my Corrado since November of 2011. I almost never see them. Not even on Porsche. They were introduced in 2002 for the Porsche Carrera (996) but since they're only 17" almost no one ordered them. Most 996 buyers wanted larger wheels. However. There is another Corrado on page 4 that has these same wheels. So I'm not the only one. 


*Wheel specs:* 

Porsche 996 Carrera 2

Front: 17x7 ET: 55
Rear : 17x9 ET: 50

*Adapter specs:*

Custom made by a vortex member in PA. 

4x100-5x130
Front: 40mm
Rear: 30mm

*Tire specs:*

Front: 205/40/17
Rear: 215/40/17

*Brake specs: *

Front: Grilling 60 calipers, braided steel lines, cross drilled rotors (stock diameter)
Rear: Stock calipers, rotors, and lines. 

*Suspension specs:* 

FK Street-Line coilovers, all factory otherwise. 
FWD

*Body specs: *

G60 body with a VR6 motor swap. 
Fenders lightly rolled front and back

*Clearance summary:*

Very rarely rubs in front. Only with a particularly harsh dip/bump at high speeds. Or when making a sharp turn at very very low speeds and combined with some kind of elevation change. I.E. Speed bump while turning or aggressive driveway entrance while turning sharply. 

It used to rub in the rear all the time before I rolled the panels. With current height and lightly pulled panels, it no longer rubs. 

I know it said "one picture" but... Here's more than one.


----------



## onavarro8 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Wheel specs: 
*
CCW D11L
Satin black centers, gloss black lips

Front: 16x8 ET: 16 (2" Lips)
Rear : 16x8.5 ET: 16 (2.5" Lips)

Adapters: None

*Tire specs:
*
Falken 912s
205/40/16 all around

*Brake specs: 
*
Stock calipers, EBC slotted front, Brembo rear

*Suspension specs: 
*
Koni

*Body specs: 
*
Stock VR6 fenders

*Clearance summary:
*
No rubbing on front. Rarely rubs on rear, mainly on big bumps. Will roll rear fenders at some point.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

I freaking dig those^^^
Love the Black on black^^^


----------



## jds92slc (Nov 27, 2004)

onavarro8 said:


> *Wheel specs:
> *
> CCW D11L
> Satin black centers, gloss black lips
> ...


Digging this one!!!


----------



## TxJet98 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Wheel specs:*

Porsche Turbo Twists from a Cayman S

Front: 17x7 ET50
Rear : 17x8.5 ET55

*Adapters:*

25mm all around, 5x100 to 5x130

*Tire specs:*

Falken 912s
205/40/17 all around

*Brake specs:*

Stock

*Suspension specs:*

VR+ Weitec Race Coilovers

*Body specs:*

Rolled front fenders, rolled and pulled rear fenders

*Clearance summary:*

Front rubs on the edge of the bumper and fender liner (should eventually melt and be okay) and rear will occasionally rub over big bumps. I AM rolled on all 4 corners though, and pretty low...


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Wheel specs:*

BBS RS 

Front: 16x7 ET25
Rear : 16x8 ET35

*Spacers:*

Front: 5mm 
Rear: none

*Tire specs:*

Yokohama S.drive XLs 

195/40R-16 all around

*Brake specs:*

Stock (shaved down front carriers)

*Suspension specs:*

Airlift slam series air ride w/ switchspeed management

*Body specs:*

VR6 fenders slightly pulled (about .5") all around

*Clearance summary:*

Good clearance all around unless I try to ride crazy low...which I don't.

<a href="http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/sghalpe/media/unnamed2_zps9fca031b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag123/sghalpe/unnamed2_zps9fca031b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo unnamed2_zps9fca031b.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/sghalpe/media/IMG_1867_zps181d6636.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag123/sghalpe/IMG_1867_zps181d6636.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1867_zps181d6636.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/sghalpe/media/IMG_1862_zpsf5068f7c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag123/sghalpe/IMG_1862_zpsf5068f7c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1862_zpsf5068f7c.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/sghalpe/media/image2_zpsc195babb.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag123/sghalpe/image2_zpsc195babb.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo image2_zpsc195babb.jpeg"/></a>


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

blumpkin88 said:


> *Wheel specs:*
> 
> BBS RS
> 
> ...


^^Nice one - clean and classic style :thumbup:
Ever thought of color matching the sideskirts?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

17x7 BBS LM's 
205/40/17 Tires
H&R Ultra-Ultra Lows
Wilwood Billet Dynalites


----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

Wheel specs: 
BBS RS 269. 16X8.5 all around ET28 w/1.5" lips all around. 

Spacer or adapter specs:
No spacers or adapters

Tire specs:
205/40R16 Falken 912

Brake specs: 
mk3 drivers edition 11.3"

Grinded calipers, machined brake pads. Its a tight fit. Upgrading to Wilwoods for next year. 

Suspension specs: 
VR+
KW V2 dampening adjustable coilovers

Body specs: 
Stock, unrolled, unmolested VR6 fenders/quarters.

Clearance summary:
no rubbing in front with a tinge of negative camber. My guess would be -1.5 degrees. Very rarely will rub on fender liners over big dips.
slight rubbing in rear on one side. Rear axle beam is slightly off so the side that sticks out more rubs slightly. Once I fix the axle issue I expect there to be zero rubbing.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

^Blake, I was waiting for you to post. IMHO this is the perfect fitment for a Corrado. The wheels also look sexy as hell.


----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

Golfatron3 said:


> ^Blake, I was waiting for you to post. IMHO this is the perfect fitment for a Corrado. The wheels also look sexy as hell.


Thank you sir. Couldnt have done it withoutcha. Perfect figment.. lol.


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Wheel specs*: 
Volks Racing / Rays Engineering, GTP, 5x100, 16x8 , not sure on off set.

*Spacer or adapter specs*:
Raceland, 5x100/5x112 10mm Front / 15mm Rear


*Suspension specs*: 
Raceland Ultimos Coilovers 

*Body specs*: 
SLC VR6 body
Fenders rolled and seam sealed
Modified front fender well plastics

*Clearance summary*:
Rubs or doesn't rub in front
No rubbing


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Just put these wheels on finally. Going to be transporting the car soon. Most likely not under it's own power due to unforeseen problems. 

After I get home from this work trip im going to adjust the suspension a little and roll & pull the fenders a little. I'm chalking the front right and back left clearance issues up to a poorly adjusted suspension. & the tires are old ones that have been on the wheels since they were on my other car. They'll be getting replaced. 

Wheels: SSR DeColte GP-0's, +54 offset. 

I'll have to measure the adapters. But they're huge. 

Coilovers. Cheapo's put on by previous owner.


----------



## MaxM97 (Aug 12, 2012)

Does anyone know how an 18x8.5 et35 would fit? How would they look? I know most people say 16s are usually the best size for corrados. I was looking at a set of 3sdm 0.06 specifically.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

MaxM97 said:


> Does anyone know how an 18x8.5 et35 would fit? How would they look? I know most people say 16s are usually the best size for corrados. I was looking at a set of 3sdm 0.06 specifically.


Yes, they'll fit. Only a 225/35/18 tire will work. Coilovers not needed for clearance. The rear may or may not try to peel the sidewall against the fender lip on the bigger bumps. This can only be eliminated by not taking the car to loowww or shaving the inside of the fender lip between the 10 & 12:00 area.


----------



## Benstanczik (Apr 12, 2011)

Need some help here.
I've got BBS RS 010's 
15X7 and 15X8 et 36
Trying to figure out what adapter specs I would need

I've been thinking 18mm front and 20mm rears?

Any insight from someone?


----------



## MaxM97 (Aug 12, 2012)

I have et35s and run 15 front 18 rear and the rear rubs slightly.


----------



## Benstanczik (Apr 12, 2011)

MaxM97 said:


> I have et35s and run 15 front 18 rear and the rear rubs slightly.


Can you send me a photo of it?


----------



## picasso93 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry just wanted to keep this thread going


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

*16x8.5* - Et 27 Plus a H&R 10mm spacer final = 17ET
*16x9* ET 20 Plus a 5mm H&R spacer final = 15Et
Tires: 195/40r16 Yokohama S-drives all around
Hardware: Titanium nitrate coated gold bolts
*Rubbing-- none on any corner*









































#tunnelcrew


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks good. Nice change to the 16s from the 17s. I don'y know why you are spacing that rear though it is poking pretty hard. Also that is a ****ton of stretch for a 9".


----------



## xghgh (Apr 28, 2015)

Just bumping this up because people have been asking about rims and offsets


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

JamesS said:


> Looks good. Nice change to the 16s from the 17s. I don'y know why you are spacing that rear though it is poking pretty hard. Also that is a ****ton of stretch for a 9".


Have to run a 5mm in rear to be able to run the centercap unless I wanna bash the dust cover underneath. I have yet to try but they dont rub this way and the staggered works. I might lower the rear like 3/8ths 

old setup was Schmidt TH-lines wrapped with Falken452s & 512 -205/40r17z- :yes:
-17x8 front Et22
-17x9 ET 18 Rear 

So only mms in or out with that spacer....

the 195/40 sdrives fit like the 205/40 16s in any other tire. So its not that bad at all:thumbup:

Collection


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

finally finished tuning and now with 490 Whp and 384 tq i need to ditch the 205 and find a new wheel set up current specs fallow 

205/40/17
brembo GT big brakes 313x28 rotors
koni coils
team dynamic racing wheels 17x7.5 not sure offset 15mm spacer currently to clear brakes

i want to run toyo r888 in 245/40/17 but am on the fence if they will fit. look not as big of an issue as traction at this point

if i find the right 16" i can still clear my brakes. might order a set of diamond racing 16x8 et 12 

any help from all you wheel whores im more of a wheel virgin


also what dose everyone do about the fender liners?


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Radvr6T said:


> Have to run a 5mm in rear to be able to run the centercap unless I wanna bash the dust cover underneath. I have yet to try but they dont rub this way and the staggered works. I might lower the rear like 3/8ths
> 
> old setup was Schmidt TH-lines wrapped with Falken452s & 512 -205/40r17z- :yes:
> -17x8 front Et22
> ...


Nice collection!

I'm assuming you mean any other 205/40/16 other than falken 512s. 

Would you mind posting pics (or pm'ing me) of the wheels and tires up close. I'm curious about the stretch. My wheels are 17x8.25 and 8.5. I have 215/35 Yokos but I don't like how they fit - they are super square but it's almost as if I have no tire if that makes sense. 

P4C:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

*Wheel specs: *
3sdm,0.05,4x100,front 16x8 et25 rear 16x9 et20
*Spacer or adapter specs:*
Front 15mm rear 10mm
*Tire specs:*
Toyo r888 245/45/16 
*Brake specs: *
Front brembo gt big brakes 313x28 rotors
Rear stock g60 (need to find replacement)
*Suspension specs: *
G60 koni coilovers front half soft rear full hard 
FWD
*Body specs: *
G60 fenders
Rolled (pulling in The next two weeks and if needed adding flares)
*Clearance summary:*
Front TBD just got wheels on adjusted coils and it started raining
Rear TBD probaly will rub till pulled


























Can't fit center cap on rear what's everyone do about that ?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Those tires are way too big.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Not to get traction car make 490whp. Everything clears and after the fenders are pulled will look proper. Now runing 195 on a 9" wheel and tuckin half the tire makes no sense and has no fuctional reason besides it looks good.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

ewillard said:


> Not to get traction car make 490whp. Everything clears and after the fenders are pulled will look proper. Now runing 195 on a 9" wheel and tuckin half the ture makes no sense and has no fuctional reason besides it looks good.


That rear is impossible to fit properly unless you do extensive reforming of the rear or put on some ugly fender flares. Just keep it higher for now and you can run it it just pokes a lot. For just traction I would run a 16 by 8 with a sticky 215 or 225 45 tire.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I was contemplating 8 all around. Well see how these last this year r888 are very sticky tires might last 10000 miles on street. I'll drop to 225 next set


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

ewillard said:


> *Wheel specs: *
> 3sdm,0.05,4x100,front 16x8 et25 rear 16x9 et20
> *Spacer or adapter specs:*
> Front 15mm rear 10mm
> ...


I never thought 0.05's could look so bad. 9's are way too wide for a G60. It doesn't matter if you pull the fenders they will still stick out a mile. Adding a spacer makes it even worse. What was the point of going with a 9 on the rear? First time I have seen a 245 on a 8" wide wheel. Its like the opposite of stretched.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

dogger said:


> I never thought 0.05's could look so bad. 9's are way too wide for a G60. It doesn't matter if you pull the fenders they will still stick out a mile. Adding a spacer makes it even worse. What was the point of going with a 9 on the rear? First time I have seen a 245 on a 8" wide wheel. Its like the opposite of stretched.


Current set up is the initial setup (only had wheels and tires for less then a week) the back spacing still needs dialed in front and rear. it is far from complete. The 10mm and 15mm is what I had on hand. To check clearnces to order new spacers. As of now lock to lock steering clears as well as no rubbing at this time. The final product will change everyone's thoughts. It will be droped 1.5-2" after body work is completed. Have not decided if I'm going pulled vr fenders or staying g60 and just pulling originals. As far as why 9" in rear I went off of research if you look a few post back i asked for advice from the experienced wheel people in this thread and got the cold shoulder. My measurement I took told me all would fit and it dose with out issue. And once completed you will have a diffrent opinion. Stay tuned thanks for input


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

Wheel Spec;
OZ/MSW Vega, 16x9.5, et 30
Spacer or adapter specs:
18mm adaptors
Tire specs:
Rotalla 215/40/16
Brake specs: 
Stock OE calipers and rotors
Suspension specs: 
Air Lift 
Body specs: 
Pulled G60 fenders
Clearance summary:
Rubs if you riden low...


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

dogger said:


> I never thought 0.05's could look so bad. 9's are way too wide for a G60. It doesn't matter if you pull the fenders they will still stick out a mile. Adding a spacer makes it even worse. What was the point of going with a 9 on the rear? First time I have seen a 245 on a 8" wide wheel. Its like the opposite of stretched.


You do know that the g60 can fit wider wheels than the vr? I have 16x9 all around just with rolling the fenders. The VR with plus suspension cannot fit 9" in the front.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Fender liners who's running them who's modifying them if so how. Why is this not talked about ever. I'm thinking heat gun and some time can form the originals into something more useable 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

I left mine out, but would be interested in something in the future...


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice^^^


----------



## VWScout (May 8, 2013)

RILEY UK said:


> Wheel specs:
> Borbet A, 4x100, 16"x9j, et35
> Spacer or adapter specs:
> NA but with 6mm machined off the face of the rear brake discs.
> ...


I cant seem to find a Borbet A in these specs. Typo?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I remember reading an article about Borbet. The type A is sentimental to him. Amazingly, it's still in production and available new in 4x100 or 5x100 (knock on wood). 

http://www.borbet.de/en/silver-rim-...008E94D7AE7D0192FC=0gq1tr31i2gf5ch29an7vq2533


----------



## VWScout (May 8, 2013)

Yes I know that....
What I am saying is they don't offer a wheel with those specs. Have they changed the specs or is this a typo?
Also where is it available?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

VWScout said:


> I cant seem to find a Borbet A in these specs. Typo?
> 
> 
> VWScout said:
> ...



Asked and answered, but replying with "_Yes I know that...."_ shows you're forum (information) sucking again. It's a good question that should be posted as a *new* thread here: *Corrado*


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

*Spacers*

Not a big fan of spacers, but apparently their use is quite common on these cars? I'm trying to get everything to work with the correct offset, so I don't have to use spacers. Looks like 16x7 with +25mm offset will work, but a 17x7 with a +27mm offset might rub on the suspension? Again, don't want to use spacers, but rather wheels with the right offsets. I'm basing these "scientific guesses" on data from this website ("willtheyfit.com"). 

I input the stock wheel and tire sizes (15x6, +35, 195/50), and compared it against 16x7, +25, 205/45 tires; and then with 17x7, +27, 205/40 tires. Seems that the better "fit" will be the 16x7s with +25mm offset and 205/45 tires, in that they're only 3mm closer to the suspension, but stick out a little wider, and won't affect the speedo too much. I suppose if I really wanted to run the 17s, a 5mm spacer wouldn't hurt?


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, I decided to go with a set of hub-centric 17x7 Beyern black mesh wheels, +27mm offset (http://www.elementwheels.com/proddetail.asp?prod=BEY-177T5B). Also ordered a set of 5mm hub-centric spacers just in case. If the front wheels clear, I'll probably still put spacers on the back to give them a slightly wider stance. My local Firestone dealer will be installing a set of 205/40 Falken Ziex tires, so I'm hoping once they're on they'll look much better than the 16" Enkeis that are on there now. Can't post attachments, so I'll have to figure out another way to get pics in here. I have some "before" pics, will take some new ones once these wheels/tires are installed, hopefully by this weekend...


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

*CORRADO WHEEL SIZES - really great informative thread!!*

THANKS TO *Radvr6t* FOR BRINGING THIS THREAD TO MY ATTENTION!!!

I reached out to the community in hopes of some advice on rim sizes, primarily on whether a staggered set of rims could work on my G60 Corrado.

Was rewarded with a very informative link.

Even if you're "in the know" on these matters, maybe you could submit some of your setups and pass-on your experiences for other newbies like myself to learn from.
There are some really nice setups found within, cool pics of some gorgeous Rados, so hopefully you'll be rewarded with a glance through it.

Would be great to have this thread converted to a "STICKY" so that it could remain atop for others to use.
Either way, a big thanks again to Radvr6t for bringing it to my attention. 

***Radvr6t is the handle he uses on Dubberz, where he offered me this link.***
Unsure his handle on here, but wished to give props and thanks to him, regardless.
Hopefully he chimes in on here and accepts my thanks, and future users of the thread.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

T~Roc said:


> Would be great to have this thread converted to a "STICKY" so that it could remain atop for others to use.


It is a sticky. see "horoscope".


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

*bump for REALLY SICK THREAD*

:laugh:


----------



## brucifer (Apr 2, 2008)

I wish the pics all still worked I only see the most recent and a few here and there!


----------

